
Startup.com - the movie - Nick_Smith
http://www.torrentportal.com/download/602197/Startup.com+%282001%2C+Fullscreen%29+%2B+Extras.torrent
======
staunch
That movie is really great -- the title is perfect. I think it's basically a
lesson in what not to do. Two non-hackers start a company and skip the make-a-
great-product stage completely. Watching them it feels like borderline fraud.
\-- I bought Spolsky's "Aardvark" documentary and enjoyed it a lot, but I wish
it had more YC in it. I wish YC funded two guys to make a documentary about
YC. If the guys were good at it maybe they could create a product around that.
Maybe something that makes it easy for "normal" people to make documentaries.

~~~
Nick_Smith
Amazingly, Kaleil is now selling business advice at his personal website.
http://www.kaleil.com/ Aardvark sounds like an interesting doc -- so far can't
find it online though. Indeed, they had no product... and 233 employees.

------
Terror9
awesome! thanks so much

------
ninwa
I don't think that this movie is free (as in speech) to distribute. It came
out in 2001 and is still being sold by retailers*. On that note, thanks for
bringing it to my attention, now I may buy it! (*
http://preview.tinyurl.com/2w6tob )

~~~
Nick_Smith
It is free for people to distribute, it's just that you have guilt about it,
but feel free to live within your own code.

~~~
rms
Amen.

There are many different kinds of free

------
danielha
Thanks, I'll be watching this soon.

